# Atlas shaper serial numbers



## Dave Vincent (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi guys and girls,
  Does any one have the list of Atlas shaper serial numbers and the years that they represent? I have looked on Google and have not found any thing.
  I have 2 atlas shapers and there are many differences between the 2.

Thanks ahead of time.

Dave


----------



## bedwards (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't have a list, but show us some pictures! 

bedwards


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Dave, I too been trying also with no luck.  All I come up with is ;  no table support /   with table support /  toggle switch / square box 
switch /  cast iron gards /  alum gards..   I suppose the alum gard ones are the late ones.  Mine has cast iron, has the support 'foot' has
a square box switch.  So I'm thinking  somewhere around 1940-41-42.  All I see (utube - ebay) most have a toggle switch, and most of those
fall into the #5000 serial no.s.  Mine is #41??   can't think of the last two digits. 

As for mine, I think it falls into the average common one, although it looks and runs like it was made yesterday, Im just curious also.


----------



## bedwards (Dec 9, 2013)

If it helps any, mine is serial number 1918 and has:   with table support / toggle switch / cast iron guards. Thinking very early model after table support added late 30s?


bedwards


----------



## Dave Vincent (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi bedwards and Gk1918,
  On my 2 shapers the earlier one serial # is 007347 and the later one I think I remember (it is out side under a blue tarp) serial # is 170000. They both have the table support / toggle switch / cast iron guards. The older one has a 1/3 hp motor and the newer one has a 1/2 hp motor. They are both atlas motors. The other difference is the way they hold they hold the stroke adjustment nut. On the old shaper it is held with an alen head set screw and nut. On the later one the end of the nut shaft is drilled and taped and the nut is held to the plate with a flat head Phillips screw. 
  Another thing I find odd is the both were running the wrong direction.

Thanks for your response and sorry for my slow one.

Dave


----------



## bedwards (Dec 12, 2013)

How can you tell one is running backwards?


bedwards


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 13, 2013)

bedwards said:


> How can you tell one is running backwards?
> 
> 
> bedwards



The driven pulley should have an arrow on it, mine does.  Or just turn the pulley by hand you will feel and see the ram returning faster.
You see a lot of those vidios turning backward.  All I can say somebody replaced the motor or been fidllin with wires.  As far as the
table support so far I find this comming in around 1937-38...  I still cant figure my square box switch. Was that a govt. spec. thing??
Most have a toggle switch.


Here is my switch again    its origional cause I have seen others with this switch


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 15, 2019)

I know this thread is old but I figured I would chime in. I picked up a shaper last summer and its an early model. I found out there is not much info out there on the early models and that got me interested in researching it. So the shaper came out in 1938. The 38 model has a 3 sided table. In 39 they went to a 4 sided table. In 1941 the 7B makes its appearance with the added foot to support the table and wipers for the ram and table ways. Just a guess here but I would venture to say that there were close to 1400 made of the early type.


----------

